# 言われて初めて加納は自分のミスに気がついた



## BlazingCobaltX

Hi, I am in the process of learning Japanese by translating pieces of a Japanese game. That's rough, I know, but so far I am managing. I do, however, notice my lack of knowledge of grammar and syntax at times. This sentence is one such instance:

"*言われて初めて*加納は自分のミスに気がついた"

I'm particularly confused about what bolded is supposed to mean in this sentence. I understand both words separately, but I just don't know to translate this properly. To give some context: this line comes right after someone said something about Kanou's supposed mistake. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

*言われて初めて*加納は自分のミスに気がついた
＝他人から言われて、初めて、加納は自分のミスに気がついた
＝他人から言われ、初めて、加納は自分のミスに気がついた
＝他人から指摘されて、初めて（＝ようやく・やっと）、加納は自分のミスに気がついた
＝他人から指摘され、初めて（＝ようやく・やっと）、加納は自分のミスに気がついた
＝他人から指摘された時に、初めて（＝ようやく・やっと）、加納は自分のミスに気がついた
初めて＝for the first time, at last, finally

Kano realized his mistake at last (for the first time) when he was pointed it out (by someone else).

edit) #3↓


----------



## Schokolade

How about...

"Kano realised his mistake *only after* (someone) pointed it out."

or...

"It was *not until / only after* (someone) pointed it out *that* Kano realised his mistake."


----------



## 810senior

BlazingCobaltX said:


> "*言われて初めて*加納は自分のミスに気がついた"


Kano *didn't *noticed what he/she blundered *until *others pointed it out. (=he noticed his mistake at last once someone spotted it)

補足：
て初（はじ）めて is a set phrase that means _not until (then)_ or _only after_, e.g. 高校生になって初めて、彼はバイトの許可をもらえた。(it was when he was high-schooler that he could get permission to do a part-time job; he didn't get a permission to do that until he became a high-schooler)


----------



## karlalou

This 初めて is an adverb, so it's always 初めて, while 
言われて is a conjugated verb form of 言われる（passive of 言う(=say, tell)） ＋ て（=and). This て is just connecting 言われ and 初めて. 

言われて初めて =Told and for the first time » 気がついた(=noticed, understood)


----------



## frequency

BlazingCobaltX said:


> *言われて初めて*


Try "finally".

(cross-post with Doberman)


----------



## BlazingCobaltX

Thank you for the replies. I thought of both "finally" and "not until" as translation of 初めて, and it's educating to hear you guys' interpretations of the phrase. Both #4 and #5 pointed out something interesting but, as they seem to be contradicting each other, I was wondering how can be determined whether て belongs to 言われて or て初めて. Is there a rule for this or a matter of knowing set phrases? Sorry if the question sounds elementary and thanks again to you all.


----------



## karlalou

BlazingCobaltX said:


> Both #4 and #5 pointed out something interesting but, as they seem to be contradicting each other, I was wondering how can be determined whether て belongs to 言われて or て初めて.


I think #4 just meant it's （conjugated verb＋）て初めて.
It always needs a verb before て初めて (or maybe something other than a verb.. I can't think of now). So, for natives, it's always して初めて（this し is a verb to natives）, but non-Japanese come here often say this kind of things without し.


----------



## frequency

BlazingCobaltX said:


> "*言われて初めて*加納は自分のミスに気がついた"


This is 初めて―気がついた。 So,

言われて ｜ 初めて気がついた。

That 初めて means the first opportunity. For him, it was the first opportunity to realise he had a mistake. In other words, he didn't realise it until he was pointed out.

What's this 言われて？
言われた＋　て（で particle?）　（から）？ I see this a bit stand-alone.


----------



## 810senior

BlazingCobaltX said:


> Thank you for the replies. I thought of both "finally" and "not until" as translation of 初めて, and it's educating to hear you guys' interpretations of the phrase. Both #4 and #5 pointed out something interesting but, as they seem to be contradicting each other, I was wondering how can be determined whether て belongs to 言われて or て初めて. Is there a rule for this or a matter of knowing set phrases? Sorry if the question sounds elementary and thanks again to you all.



I meant that 初めて is often combined with て followed by verb's conjunctive form, as in 言われて初めて from the op's thread. To be exact, it's also possible for 初めて to use without て ahead of it.


> 僕は*初めて*彼の家に招かれた。 (he brought me to his house for the first time)



But when the verb is placed before it, you should conjugate it to an adequate form(連用形) according to て:


> 生まれ*て初めて*、僕は大きな嘘をついた。 (I told a big lie for the first time since I was born)


*生まれる→生まれ(conjugated) + て


----------



## BlazingCobaltX

Thank you for further clarifications everyone. I feel I have a better understanding of how to translate these kind of constructions now.


----------

